

Ask HN: Updating Mac OS X Office 2016 Preview Release - brianjking

Is anyone else having trouble updating the newest Mac OS X Office Updates? I&#x27;ve managed to update Outlook, however, 2011 and the remainder of the 2016 apps are reporting back:<p>Sorry, there&#x27;s a problem with the downloaded file, so you can&#x27;t update now. Please try again later.
======
millerl
This was the first google result I found when searching for this same error
message and problem.

I dug around and found the last line of
~/Library/Caches/Microsoft/uls/com.microsoft.autoupdate2/logs/<hostname>-20150415-0724.log
contained the following error:

04/15/2015 14:29:36.753 com.microsoft.autoupdate2 0x10e91f000
com.microsoft.autoupdate2 AutoUpdate.DownloadWindow ibcu7 Error File signature
not verified:
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/C/70C26EA7-EF6D-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/C/70C26EA7-EF6D-4521-9805-BE8403739785/Office2011-1449Update_EN-
US.dmg) 1C6F7480-A6A5-4D71-B86A-FFE6385302B0

I downloaded this .dmg myself and successfully installed it. After this,
letting AutoUpdate pull and install the remaining three updates worked as
expected.

